# Window sill swelling at the corner



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture of the outside please. You definitely have water coming in. 

Please open the window and take a picture of the sill as well.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

What kind of siding? We need more pics for sure. It could be coming in around the window if it wasn't flashed or it could be leaking from a crack or gap in the window frame itself.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Window about three years old. Did you have them changed, why were they changed.
Did they make a mess out of the place when they changed the window or did they do it nice and neat with hardly a disruption.


----------



## hwke12 (Jul 5, 2017)

I upload three new pics. The siding is the Hardie plank and I did not see anything unusual from the outside. The home is newly construction and only about 3 year old. 

This window is facing south and the window next to it also slightly swelled but not as much as this one. The only difference is that I took down window screen for couple month for the window in the pictures. I guess water can get in easier without window screen, is it sounds right? 

Is it possible water coming from the gap between window frame as shown in red arrow in two pics? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

"IF" it was installed properly any water that gets in and around the window would drain to the outside. 
I might just have a condensation problem. Let's see what you find when you rip the MDF out of there.
Plan on replacing it with sign plywood. It has a paper finish and is great with moisture and paints nice.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Screens help a little. 

Pull up the swollen mdf to see if the sill is flashed. Then pour some water in the channel to see if any runs in. If it does, most likely there's a crack in the window frame.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are these units welded or mechanically fastened. They appear to be mechanical in that one picture. 

Mechanical windows can weep in the corner and the seals do fail. After that, check the weep holes for obstruction.


----------



## hwke12 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks for your info. Do you know how to fix this problem? Or a link will be perfect :smile::smile:




Windows on Wash said:


> Are these units welded or mechanically fastened. They appear to be mechanical in that one picture.
> 
> Mechanical windows can weep in the corner and the seals do fail. After that, check the weep holes for obstruction.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Make sure the track is free of debris and you can water test it then. 

If you identify the corner of the window to be be origination point of the week, clean it and seal it with an appropriate caulking.


----------



## hwke12 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks. Do I choose pure silicon caulk or latex caulk? Or have other choices like expendable foam?

I read some info and the caulk is temperaily fix. I guess I can't afford to replace this Window now and hopefully can last couple years.





Windows on Wash said:


> Make sure the track is free of debris and you can water test it then.
> 
> If you identify the corner of the window to be be origination point of the week, clean it and seal it with an appropriate caulking.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not a huge fan of silicone to be honest. A good polyurethane will do fine. Just make sure the surfaces are super clean.


----------

